# possible molar pregnancy? UPDATE! Its not a Mole!!



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi i found out on Wed 12 weeks into this pregnancy that all of my paranoia was right, it was not okay. I had an ultrasound that revealed what may be a molar pregnancy. To tell you the truth i was prepared to deal with a miscarriage but this is so scary. They will not know until a couple weeks after a D&C that i am scheduled to have. Unfortunately, even after all of my begging the soonest i can have that is next WED! Which is making me feel crazy.
Has anyone had experience with waiting to find out if it was a true mole or only a blighted ovum?
I start to feel panicky everytime i think of the possibility of a molar preg. I have read that it could potentially be cancerous (although very rare) and that i will not be able to conceive for a year after the procedure.
I have never felt so scared or sad in my life.








PLease tell me your good news stories and please if you were told you may have a mole and it turned out to not be, please please please share what they saw and why they thought it was a mole when it was not.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I did not have a molar pregnancy, but I wanted to offer some







I hope you can get some answers soon.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey. I am in the exact same position. The EXACT same position. I had a D&C last Friday and am still waiting to find out if it was a blighted ovum or a mole... with all the crazy uncertainty and fears for the future. (You can scroll down a page or so and see my post.)

So I don't have any happy ending story to share, but I do want you to know that you're not alone.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that you are also going through this. I am still in a bit of shock but very sad. How far along were you? Can you tell me whay they are saying it is possibly a mole? The reason i ask is that i have compared photos of my ultrasound to photos online of ultrasound moles and it looks very different. Which makes me feel a little better. The other thing is i have read that you are typically quite sick nautious and vomitting and i have had none of this. I am still waiting for a D&C and am quite outraged that it is taking this long. I would like to move forward you know what i mean?
Anyway, i really hope it turns out okay for you and i am praying that it was only a blighted ovum for you too.
Keep me posted and i will do the same.


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't have any info for you, just a







. I am so sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
I am so sorry to hear that you are also going through this. I am still in a bit of shock but very sad. How far along were you? Can you tell me whay they are saying it is possibly a mole? The reason i ask is that i have compared photos of my ultrasound to photos online of ultrasound moles and it looks very different. Which makes me feel a little better. The other thing is i have read that you are typically quite sick nautious and vomitting and i have had none of this. I am still waiting for a D&C and am quite outraged that it is taking this long. I would like to move forward you know what i mean?

Yes, I _absolutely_ know what you mean. Once I found out that there wasn't a baby in me I was frantic to go ahead and get the D&C. (They told me that with a possible molar pregnancy I really needed to have a D&C rather than a natural miscarriage.)

I wound up starting to bleed and cramp before they could get me in for a scheduled procedure, and so I had an emergency D&C. So be aware that your body may not listen to their schedule, and that the process may start happening of its own accord. In my case, although going through the emergency procedure was quite scary, I was very, very relieved to have it over with, rather than waiting and wondering what was going to happen to me.

I was 13.5 weeks along when I found out. I only found out because I started to bleed - my midwife thought it was just too early to hear a heartbeat with the Doppler, and everything else looked good - my uterus was a normal size for dates, etc.

I don't know why specifically they're telling you that it might be a mole. I never saw any pictures from my ultrasound. I was told that the radiologist saw some material that looked like cysts, which is why they thought it might be molar.

One piece of information that can be helpful is your quantitative HCG level, so you might want to check with your doctor or midwife and find out what your numbers are. (If they haven't already done this test, they should.) In a molar pregnancy the quantitative HCG is usually higher than in a normal pregnancy. If your HCG is lower than usual, that would point more towards a blighted ovum. This is information that's available without waiting for the D&C and pathology report, and although it's not conclusive it could give you a better idea of the probabilities.

Hang in there, and keep us posted.


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

there are 2 different kinds of molar pregnancy; complete and partial. They think right now that a complete mole results when a sperm fertilizes an "empty" egg, and a partial results when 2 sperm fertilize one egg. I had a partial mole, and it wasn't diagnosed until after my D&C. We didn't see anything on the ultrasound to indicate that it was a mole. Now, if you have a complete mole, it should be visible on ultrasound, but not always. It tends to look like a "snowstorm" and involves both the baby and the placenta. A partial mole usually involves the placenta, and the baby dies because of it. Lots of women I have talked to who had a partial mole didn't discover it until after the D&C.

Elevated hCG is another symptom, and along with other markers your doctor has noticed, may be why they are telling you that it might be a mole.

I'm really sorry that both of you are going through this.







s Please, feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it....my mole was last spring, and I'm pregnant again...due in June.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wanted to send some encouraging vibes your way. I had a molar pregnancy in 2003. I delivered a perfectly healthy baby in 2007. So, you can definately have a healthy baby after this.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Rivka5,

Today i went and had my blood drawn to check my HCG levels. So by tomorrow they should know a little more what the probablity is for having a Molar. I have a D&C scheduled for Wed. Unfortunately, that was the soonest i could get in for one.







The waiting is drving me insane.
This past weeekend i had alot of cramping and passed a few good size clots. Nothing huge, more like the size of a very large marble. Anyway, i am hoping this is a sign that maybe it is not a Molar. The other thing is i really do not feel pregnant anymore. No sore breasts, or nausea, even my belly looks quite smaller. According to the info i have read on Molars, If it is one i should feel very pregnant still right?
Also, if you end up finding out you did have a mole there is a great forum with tons of info at Babycenter.com just looks for the forum page and you can find it there.

Keep me posted with anything you find out. Hoping for the best for you (and me)

Take Care.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Well i went in today for my intake evaluation for tomorrows D&C and the Dr took one look at the ultrasound and said that it did not look like a Molar to her and that if i wanted to she would take take care of it right then and there. So i had a D&C this morning and feel much more at peace with the whole thing now. ANd it looks like the scare about the Molar pregnancy is gone. I will know for sure once we receive the pathology report in two weeks.

Rivka5, keep me posted on your results. Wishing the best for you


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
Well i went in today for my intake evaluation for tomorrows D&C and the Dr took one look at the ultrasound and said that it did not look like a Molar to her and that if i wanted to she would take take care of it right then and there. So i had a D&C this morning and feel much more at peace with the whole thing now. ANd it looks like the scare about the Molar pregnancy is gone. I will know for sure once we receive the pathology report in two weeks.

Rivka5, keep me posted on your results. Wishing the best for you

I am so relieved to hear this. How are you feeling after the surgery?


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

hi all,

Just got a call from the Dr and they had the pathology results. It was not a Molar pregnancy! yeehaa!! She said that i had miscarried completely naturally before the D&C and that is why it looked like a Molar. The pregnancy had already broken up and was beginning to pass when they initially saw the ultrasound which is why it looked as it did.
Anyway, i am free to conceive again. Wish me luck!

Thanks for all you support.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Fantastic news!!!!!!

So sorry for your loss, but now that the weight of a possible molar pg is removed . . . . you must feel so relieved. Now you can grieve your loss and begin the healing process.
Take care!


----------

